
Knitted Radio - peter_d_sherman
http://www.ireneposch.net/the-knitted-radio/
======
eggy
I am amazed at how technology and older technology come together over time. I
was following Dave Griffiths since my early interest in live coding and the
program fluxus [0]started. He has a section on his blog on weaving [1] that is
pretty cool. I remember when flexible circuits were starting to be integrated
into hats and sweaters (LEDs and such). From Jacquard loom to FM sweaters!

[0] [http://www.pawfal.org/fluxus/](http://www.pawfal.org/fluxus/) [1]
[http://www.pawfal.org/dave/blog/category/weaving/](http://www.pawfal.org/dave/blog/category/weaving/)

------
andyidsinga
I like the format / layout of this site - very low on distractions and easy to
look at. looks like its this "touch folio" wp theme:
[http://dimsemenov.com/themes/touchfolio/](http://dimsemenov.com/themes/touchfolio/)

------
seltzered_
Would be interesting to pair with some of billydiy’s crystal radio ideas:
[http://billydiy.blogspot.com/2013/06/wearable-battery-
free-j...](http://billydiy.blogspot.com/2013/06/wearable-battery-free-jacket-
crystal.html?m=1)

------
rocky1138
This is really awesome, but 6m is just not enough range.

------
amelius
What does the equivalent circuit schematic look like?

~~~
twtw
It's shown in the 8th image in the rotating set of images at the bottom. Some
text in one of the images references Tetsuo Kogawa, so I guess the circuit is
from here:
[https://anarchy.translocal.jp/radio/micro/howtosimplestTX.ht...](https://anarchy.translocal.jp/radio/micro/howtosimplestTX.html)

~~~
pugworthy
That is a fascinating little circuit.

It would be really interesting to set up a little weak transmitter as a kind
of geocache like find somewhere. You could have a super small microprocessor
(ATTINY85) playing an audio loop, and also managing power to only transmit at
certain times.

